# ¿Cómo configurar la hyperterminal para comunicación serial?



## migwel (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola. Quisiera saber cómo poder configurar la hyperterminal para poder recibir datos de un PIC. Se supone que el PIC transmite por RS232 a 9600 b/s...Gracias.


----------



## Alekvasb (Nov 30, 2009)

Se abre el Hyperteminal, se crea una nueva conexión...
se escoje nombre y un icono..
Luego se da clic en conectar y escogemos el puerto que vayamos a usar.....

en la última ventana aparece las características para asignar la velocidad...
Según eso debe modificarse a 9600.
Bits de datos  a 8
Paridad asumimos que ninguno..
Bits de parada 1
control Hdw
Aplicar y aceptar...

en teoria debe aparecer lo que se envía desde el pic...
entonces es cuando toca empezar a mirar...

/*/*/*

Dos pruebas que puede hacer son conectar los cables tx y rx del pc para verificar que este ok...  debe aparecer en hypertminal lo que uno digita.

si salen caracteres extraños probablemente se la velocidad que no es correcta...


----------



## 0rland0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alekvasb dijo:


> Se abre el Hyperteminal, se crea una nueva conexión...
> se escoje nombre y un icono..
> Luego se da clic en conectar y escogemos el puerto que vayamos a usar.....
> 
> ...



Hola, si conecto el tx y el rx de la pc la configuracion es la misma? apenas estoy empezando a comunicar un pic con un pc, y no lo eh hecho todavia poque no quiero dañar la pc de la casa


----------



## DOA (Mar 19, 2010)

Si conectas el tx y rx de la pc no hay problema porque tienen la misma configuracion


----------



## 0rland0 (Mar 19, 2010)

mmm... bueno literalmente conecte el tx con el rx, pise algunas teclas y no vi nada. Que se supone que tengo que ver? si presiono A mas abajo me sale el A?


----------



## DOA (Mar 19, 2010)

El puerto serial tiene 9 conectores no recuerdo bien el esquema pero hay que hacer otras conexiones
http://todohard.awardspace.com/docs/ConectorCom9/
me parece que se conecta el 7 con el 8


----------



## DOA (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahi está el esquema de conexión


----------



## 0rland0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DOA dijo:


> El puerto serial tiene 9 conectores no recuerdo bien el esquema pero hay que hacer otras conexiones
> http://todohard.awardspace.com/docs/ConectorCom9/
> me parece que se conecta el 7 con el 8


Gracias por el esquema, el conector hembra lo tenia conectado como su fuera macho, ese  era el problema, cuando lo cambie todo bien. Una mala conexion en ese puerto sí podria dañar a la computadora?


----------



## rodri40 (Ago 1, 2011)

se agradece esta informacion de parte de rodrigo de chile,


----------



## jonatan5392 (May 21, 2018)

Hola buenos dias a todos!. tengo una duda y quizas me podreis aclarar.

Quiero realizar una comunicacion serial de pc a pc y he visto que se realiza un cableado de pines entre dos conectores DB9 para conectarlos a un pc que tenga el conector macho (RS232). mi duda es la siguiente:

Si tengo un pc con el puerto rs232 y otro que no lo tiene pero tiene la hembra (DB9) ¿puedo realizar el cableado con un conector DB9 en uno de sus extremos y en el otro un conector RS232? ¿funcionaria la comunicacion a traves del hyperterminal? o tiene que ser si o si dos conectores DB9?.

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2018)

No entiendo la pregunta, un DB9 hembra en principio no se que es.
Hoy en día es muy raro que un PC lleve puerto serie.


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2018)

Fijate en el "Device manager" que clase de puertos de comunicacion tienes.

Ante la duda, puedes tambien usar un adaptador de USB a RS232 en la computadora que no tenga puerto serial (o en ambas)


----------



## jonatan5392 (May 21, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta, un DB9 hembra en principio no se que es.
> Hoy en día es muy raro que un PC lleve puerto serie.



En la imagen adjunta se muestran un DB9 hembra y un DB9 macho o lo que es lo mismo un conector DB9 y un conector RS232 ,si no me equivoco. 
Podemos hacer una comunicación serial cableando los pines 2, 3 y 5 teniendo dos conectores DB9 hembras. pin 2 con pin 3, pin 3 con pin 2 y pin 5 con el 5 (tal como se muestra en el esquema de conexión). ¿funcionaría también la comunicación si en uno de sus extremos tenemos un conector opuesto? es decir uno de ellos seria DB9 hembra y el otro conector del otro extremo DB9 macho.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 21, 2018)

Las PC tienen conectores hembra y por lo tanto se conecta un macho.
Tanto el conector hembra como el macho, deben tener la misma numeración.
Ahora, no importa de qué tipo sean los conectores, lo que importa es que hagas coincidir los pines.


----------

